# Internet Explorer 7



## Arch2k (Oct 5, 2006)

Anybody using Internet Explorer 7? It is a major improvement over the older versions. Kind of reminds me of another browser....hummmmm....

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/default.mspx

I actually prefer the interface over firefox.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've been using it for a couple of months on XP. I've also been using the pre-release of Windows Vista on my notebook computer. That has a really nice interface.

I prefer it to Firefox as well. Tabbed browsing is pretty common among all Mozilla based web browsers.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 5, 2006)

Im using it to - not bad!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 5, 2006)

i like it, i like it!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2006)

It slowed down my browsing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> It slowed down my browsing.


That is one issue with the new Microsoft stuff. Anymore, if you don't have at least 1 GB of RAM in your system then performance really suffers.

I paid $3K in 1990 for a 386/20 with 1MB of RAM and a 40MB HDD (of course DOS 3.3 with FAT 16 only allowed up to 33 MB partitions). I thought 40MB was more than I could ever use.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I got it now, too. I like it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2006)

FINALLY tabs!!!!!

Wow, it's about time!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2006)

Using it now...very cool!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone know how to send web pages to desktop? 

it used to be under the file tab--->send to..desktop


----------

